
Ask HN: What are the best books you've read this year? - volument
Would love to read something great for inspiration.<p>Thank you in advance!
======
deanalevitt
Inspired: How To Create Products Customers Love by Marty Cagan

It's an awesome book covering product management at all stages and both in
startups and at scale.

~~~
volument
> Perhaps surprisingly, they do it very differently than the vast majority of
> tech companies.

After decades of written knowledge about the topic, how is it possible that
someone can still succeed by doing it _differently_?

~~~
deanalevitt
It didn't feel different to what I'd seen myself in best practices plus they
reference discovery sprints, user story mapping etc. It's more a collection of
ideal practices.

